# SMELT WORKS WELL FOR CATS



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

HELLO I am new to this forum.I am from southern part of ontario/canada
I always use smelts for big channel cats 10 to 20 pound range most of the time. try smelt I am sure they will work for you. :sniper:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I''ll give it a shot, usually I only use smelt for pike.


----------

